# Into guitars



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

Hello, i'm new to the this site and wanted to show you all what i'm doing now. what ya think?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

I'll add more pic's as it gets done. At this point i have two in progress


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2015)

Very cool! Do you sell them and are they custom ordered? Tony


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

Tony said:


> Very cool! Do you sell them and are they custom ordered? Tony


no not really just doing it for fun.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 24, 2015)

Damn Marus - Very nice and intricate work. Excellent craftsmanship. I see your building the outer band of the rosette so I assume you built the rest of it. If you happened to have taken WIP pics while you were doing it please post them. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2015)

Wow, I guess if you make those rings your self, it's very tedious.... did you do all the glue-ups to make the tiny segments?


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Marus - Very nice and intricate work. Excellent craftsmanship. I see your building the outer band of the rosette so I assume you built the rest of it. If you happened to have taken WIP pics while you were doing it please post them. Keep the pics coming!


yes, I build all my rosettes. i only took a couple but a friend of mine told me i should start taking more pics so i'm going to start. i didn't think any think of it but at this point maybe it's a good idea. i'll up load more as the builds go. and thanks for the great feed back.


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, I guess if you make those rings your self, it's very tedious.... did you do all the glue-ups to make the tiny segments?


Yes. after getting part way done i though to take a pic. i should have taken more . next time i will. i have two builds going now so i'll see about up loading some as soon as i can . i may have a few pic of past build. if i can find some pic's i'll put them up too.


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

ok i found a few more. 





View attachment 79164







View attachment 79169

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

i made two at one time, one full scale and one 3/4 scale and tried to match design in both i called them the ( my ladies ) these i entered in a fair and thy got a ribbon . cool. heres a pic of them in the fair

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## manbuckwal (May 24, 2015)

You def have skilz , and patience lol . Awesome work !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## wombat (May 24, 2015)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2015)

Nice work. Hows the shorty sound?


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice work. Hows the shorty sound?


from what i've be told GREAT! thanks for asking.


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You def have skilz , and patience lol . Awesome work !


thank you.


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 24, 2015)

wombat said:


> Lookin' good!!


thank you


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, I guess if you make those rings your self, it's very tedious.... did you do all the glue-ups to make the tiny segments?


yes


----------



## kazuma78 (May 31, 2015)

Wow those are awesome! Beautiful!


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 31, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Wow those are awesome! Beautiful!


thanks, its a fun time building guitars.


----------



## pa burl (Jun 1, 2015)

way cool,


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 1, 2015)

Real talent and patients!


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 14, 2015)

Those are incredibly beautiful looking guitars, Markus. Did you invest in a lot of fancy clamps and forms to get into guitar making - or were you able to make the forms and stuff yourself? I'd love to make me an acoustic guitar but the thought of all the necessary forms and steamers and clamps and stuff keeps me from it. If you have any advice / suggestions for someone who only wants to build one or two guitars (versus getting into it big time) please let me know.


----------



## JedinNC (Aug 7, 2015)

Great looking work! Did you custom build your forms and jigs? Guitar and mandolin building will be the next item added to my resume just as soon as I retire.


----------



## CARVERWOOD (Sep 15, 2015)

About the jigs, yes i've made all my own jigs, thy are the foundation/start of my guitar making. There are a lot of books on how to make some of the jigs but most of my jigs where made by me due out of the need to help me in the building process. guitar making is very time comsuming process and with my full time job now i don't get much time in the shop to build but for a retired person its the best way to pass time and get the greatest satisfaction in completing something that is not just artwork to look at but can be played and will sing back to you. 
To answer some of your question, yes to make a quality guitar you will need to have some investment in the right tools and a bit of ingenuity to figure out the best jigs that will help you in building a guitar. some guys have built guitars with very little tools but it took them awhile to complete them. Me, i like to get them done a bit faster and if not for the jigs and floor machines that would not be possible. 
There are classes out there and if you never have built a guitar before but you have woodworking abilities then i would suggest taking a class or at lest buying a book on how to build a guitar. If you are in southern California or on the west coast for that matter there are many classes out here but if not I'm sure there are some classes where you are at. i hope this helps answer some of your question and thats for all your replys .

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## CARVERWOOD (Sep 15, 2015)

JedinNC said:


> Great looking work! Did you custom build your forms and jigs? Guitar and mandolin building will be the next item added to my resume just as soon as I retire.


yes


----------



## CARVERWOOD (Sep 15, 2015)

DLJeffs said:


> Those are incredibly beautiful looking guitars, Markus. Did you invest in a lot of fancy clamps and forms to get into guitar making - or were you able to make the forms and stuff yourself? I'd love to make me an acoustic guitar but the thought of all the necessary forms and steamers and clamps and stuff keeps me from it. If you have any advice / suggestions for someone who only wants to build one or two guitars (versus getting into it big time) please let me know.


yes i wrote an explanation in the tread thanks for asking.


----------



## CARVERWOOD (Sep 15, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Real talent and patients!


thank you.


----------



## CARVERWOOD (Sep 15, 2015)

DLJeffs said:


> Those are incredibly beautiful looking guitars, Markus. Did you invest in a lot of fancy clamps and forms to get into guitar making - or were you able to make the forms and stuff yourself? I'd love to make me an acoustic guitar but the thought of all the necessary forms and steamers and clamps and stuff keeps me from it. If you have any advice / suggestions for someone who only wants to build one or two guitars (versus getting into it big time) please let me know.


don't let a few clamp and jigs hold you back you'll have fun at it . please read my new reply, it explains what i fill it takes me to complete a guitar.


----------



## gregsayers2000 (Jul 21, 2016)

Killer job dude. A ribbon winner in any show. Thanks for showing.


----------

